# What is she mixed with?



## Perrosygatos (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi all!
I was at the vet with my dog and the woman told me that my dog is a mix.
Because she is sort of a rescue I didn't see her parents so I can't be sure. She is my first dog and I know nothing about GSD so is very possible she is right. She is almost 9 months, about 67 lbs, not sure about the height.
What do you think she is mixed with?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I am no expert. I just wanted to say she looks like a beautiful GS to me.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

She's lovely. I see 100% GSD, and a pretty one at that, but I'm just a pet owner.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I see a purebred German Shepherd. What did she say made her suspect a mix?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes, I see GSD mixed with GSD >


----------



## Perrosygatos (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you all! I'm biased so I think she is beautiful no matter what. Sometimes I wonder if she is mixed with a coyote or a hyena seeing her behavior.
MineAreWorkingline She said she can't tell. Here in Spain every dog has a sort of little book (similar to a passport but not exactly) and in there you have all the information about your dog, breed, date of birth, microchip number (that is compulsory for all dogs, when you find a dog in the street you can go to a police station and they have the scanner to read it and call the owner) all the vaccines and deworms. When she has to write her breed she said she sees a mix and that was it.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

She doesn't look mixed at all. She's **** near identical to my pure bred pup. Most shelters have no clue what the heck they're talking about. Order a DNA test through AKC and they'll tell you if her parents are registered and whether or not your dog is pure bred.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

She looks 100% GSD to me as well. Tell that lady she is a ding dong and to mind her own business. LOL. But I guess the only want to really tell is to get a DNA test...


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes, totally GSD. Very, very good looking GSD as well.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That woman doesn't know what she is talking about. That's a German Shepherd. Pretty girl you have there.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

She is a beautiful GSD!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

People will tell you anything! White Boxer owners get "told by others" that there PB White Boxers are (Breeds that shall not be mentioned) all the time. It's kinda like a "just how stupid are you (stranger) situation???" It's not worth your time to debate them, so forget them. You have a beautiful GSD, get on with life and enjoy your dog and Welcome aboard.


----------



## Perrosygatos (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you guys!
I'm in Spain so AKC is not an option. We have a test here but I think I better buy a kong toy with that money, she is my little monster no matter what breed she is.
I was just curious because she was so sure of it and I'm so clueless when it comes to breeds (although she said my dog was very similar to the royal canin German shepherd bag when she wanted to sell it)
Chip18 I have never been a dog person but since I have her and take her to the park I have fell in love with boxers. We meet one every day and he is the most sweet, calm and lovely dog in the park.


----------

